# R-3



## Rick18071 (Nov 3, 2010)

I am doing a plan review for a group R-3 Building. Using codes 2009IBC/ANSI A117.1-2003

6 bedroom, 2 story building being used for employees to live at a sumer camp. An small office and a kitchen on 1st. floor. No elevator needed for 2nd floor acording to 1107.7.1.2.

The plans show 2 bedrooms on the 1st floor. One bedroom has an accessible bathroom. There is also a bathroom in the hall that is not accessible. 4 bedrooms on the 2nd floor. One bedroom has an accessible bathroom. Also a bathroom in the hall that is not accessible.

IBC 1107,6.3 says in R-3 all units must be "type B" units. 1107.7.1.1, 1107.7.1.2 1 and 1107.7.2 says only the 1st floor needs to have type B units.

It looks like the bathroom in the 1st floor hall needs to be fully accessible because of the office. i'm not sure about the bathroom in the hall of the 2nd floor. 1107.3 says that the bathroom needs to be accessable if it is available for use by residents and serving accessible, type A or type B units.

The Units on the 2nd floor do not need to be accessible, A, or B. But the bathroom on the 2nd floor hall could be used by the B units on the 1st floor. There is no accessible route to the 2nd floor.

Does the 2nd floor hall bathroom need to be accessible?


----------



## MarkRandall (Nov 3, 2010)

Type B units are required on all accessible levels. If no elevator, then first floor only. If elevator, all floors. I agree with you on the "public" bathrooms; both are to be accessible.


----------



## MarkRandall (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh, BTW, the code section for the "public" bathrooms is Section 1107.3


----------



## brudgers (Nov 3, 2010)

Why are you reviewing it under IBC instead of IRC?


----------



## Mule (Nov 3, 2010)

Does this new exception come into play in the 2009 IRC?

R101.2Scope, Live/Work Units

A new exception to the scope of the IRC references the IBC for provisions on live/work units, a mix of residential and non-residential uses. The intent of this change is to permit live/work units in one and two-family dwellings and townhouses constructed under the IRC, provided such units comply with the specific requirements in Section 419 of the IBC.

SECTION 419

GROUP I-1, R-1, R-2, R-3

419.1 General. Occupancies in Groups I-1, R-1, R-2 and R-3

shall comply with the provisions of this section and other applicable

provisions of this code.

419.2 Separation walls.Walls separating dwelling units in the

same building and walls separating sleeping units in the same

building shall comply with Section 708.

419.3 Horizontal separation. Floor/ceiling assemblies separating

dwelling units in the same buildings and floor/ceiling

assemblies separating sleeping units in the same building shall

be constructed in accordance with Section 711.

IBC

SECTION 711

HORIZONTAL ASSEMBLIES


----------



## Yankee (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't believe the live/work unit section applies to this use.

What is meant by the term "office" in the OP? Is this somewhere that others that don't live in this dwelling come in to do some kind of business related to the camp?


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't know the details of the office yet. But I think the 1st floor hall bathroom might need to be fully accessible anyway because of 1107.3.

Also the bathroom in the 1st floor unit only needs to be a type B and the bathroom in the 2nd floor unit does not need to be accessible, type A, or type B.


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 4, 2010)

Does anyone the think that the 2nd floor bathroom does not to be fully accessable? code sections please.


----------



## peach (Nov 6, 2010)

It's R-3..  if there is not elevator required or provided, why would the second floor bathroom need to be fully accessable?

I think the live/work provision in chapter 1 may come back to bite us.. why did "we" agree to it?


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 9, 2010)

1107.3 says that the bathroom needs to be accessable if it is available for use by residents and serving accessible, type A or type B units. This doesn't make sense to me, but the bathroom on the 2nd floor hall is available to the type B units on the first floor. It's right up the stairs, there is no locked door to go upstairs.


----------

